# Jacksonville Retriever Club Trial



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby callbacks to the 2nd series

1,3,5,7,8,9,10,11,13,14,18,20,21,22,23,25,26,27

18 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby callbacks to the 3rd series

1,3,5,7,8,9,10,11,13,14,18,20,21,22,23,26,27

17 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the 2nd series

1,2,5,8,14,15,16,17,18,20,23,24,27,29,32,33,36,39,42,45,48,50,51,53,56,61,
62,67,68,69,70,75,82,87

34 total. 

8am start tomorrow


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby callbacks to the 4th series

1,3,5,7,8,9,11,13,14,21,22,23,26,27

14 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the 3rd series

2,5,8,14,16,17,18,23,24,27,29,32,33,36,39, 42,45,48,50,53,56,61,62,67,70,75

26 total.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Results

1st-#8 Blossom O/H Jeff Adams
2nd-#1 Blitz H/Steve Yozamp or Lynn Troy O/Mike & Melanie Peters
3rd-#21 Harry H/Barb Younglove O/ Mitch Brown
4th-#5 Cheeky H/Steve Yozamp or Lynn Troy O/Sue & Gary Taylor
RJ -#14 Marvin O/H Ken Neil

JAMS- 3,7,9,11,13,22,23,26,27

Congrats to All!!


----------



## suereyn (Jun 5, 2010)

Brenda, it's always good to read your field trial updates. Thanks for keeping us informed - you are the best at posting trial status and we appreciate it!


----------



## DMO01 (Feb 24, 2012)

Yes, Thank you Brenda, on behalf of those of us who cannot be there.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the 4th series

5,8,14,16,18,27,32,33,36,39,48,50,62

13 total.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the 3rd series

1,6,10,15,19,20,22,23,28,29,32,33,34,35,36,38,40,46,53,54,55,58,59,60

24 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qualifying callbacks to the 3rd series

5,6,7,8,11,13,14,15,16,18,19,21,24

13 total


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Thanks for all your updates Brenda!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Results

1st-#27 Jewel H/Mike Lardy O/Jeff Schuett & Lydia Fekula
2nd-#36 Rosie O/H Ken Neil
3rd-#5 Billy Ray O/H Duncan Christie
4th-#18 Curry O/H Mike Lardy O/ Jim & Judy Powers

RJ-#8 Roxie H/Mike Lardy O/ Bill Benson

JAMs- 33,39,48,50

Congrats to All !!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series

6,15,18,22,28,32,34,35,36,40,46,54,55,58,60

15 Total


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Congratulations Mike on your derby 2nd!


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Thanks Syl!


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Congrats, Mike, and another big congratulations to Lydia & Jeff on Jewel's Open win, woo hoo!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st-#35 Roxie O/H Bill Benson (Qual for Natl Am)
2nd-#22 Rosie O/H Ken Neil
3rd -#60 Allie O/H Jane Sutter
4th-#6 Maxi O/H Roger Magnusson 
RJ-#15 Duce O/H Jeff Schuett

JAMS- 32,34,36,46,55

Congrats to All !!!


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

*Jacksonville trial*

Results on EE


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Barb, on your Qualifying WIN with Floyd and Derby 3rd with Harry. 

rita


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

What a Rosie weekend, Kenny! Open and Amateur 2nds . . . Outstanding!

rita


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Congrats Brenda & Kenny on the Double Redder with Rosie. Good to see the Weezer Windy guys doing well.


----------

